# Deer antlers - green - is this normal - picture



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I ordered some deer antlers online last week and they arrived today. Now let me say I was not prepared for a strong smell but then, we are talking about something organic here. 

Anyway, two of the antlers looked exactly like brown sticks (as I was expecting) and one is totally green. To me, it looks and smells like mould but then I really don't know if this is just the velvet that I keep reading about. Also the one end is wet as it has been leaking which is what made me think that it could have gone mouldy.

I did give her one of the sticks that was brown but I took it away a couple of minutes later because I worried that maybe it was mould and it could be on the other stick. She is going crazy for them - loving the smell - lol.

I have attached a picture. Does this look normal to you? And should it smell strongly? I don't really think I could keep these around the house without putting them in a airtight container.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks like mold to me, but I have no experience in antlers... so...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I would say that is mold.. Ive never ordered antlers online before as we sell them in the petstore I work at. They are never green though. I just bought Joey one and they are quite odourless too unless you are REALLY smelling... He is going crazy for the one I just bought him today...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never seen a green one, and the ones I've gotten don't have a strong smell.

It doesn't look right to me, I'd call the company for a replacement.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... my crew loves antlers but NO WAY would I give them those. Who did you order from? Personally, I'd send them all back and wouldn't order there again. Many of us use www.petexpertise.com There's have always seemed very fresh, and I don't smell anything. (I'm really hoping that is not where they came from.... lol)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've never seen any antlers that were green. Gunner has had several and they look like the other antler in your pictures and NO smell. I'd probably not give her the green one. Maybe you can call the company and ask them why you received a green antler. The place I get them from always recommends washing them before giving them to the dogs too.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

They are from a farm here in Australia. I can not afford to have them sent from the US and I'm guessing that they wouldn't ship something like that overseas anyway.

Ok, well at least I know this is not normal. I thought it could be the "velvet" I keep hearing about. Now I feel positively icky!!! I can still smell them on my hands after washing several times.

I will call the company and see what they can do for me. The bins are being picked up in about an hour so hopefully I can dispose of them before they do.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

That doesn't look good


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Should I be worried about the fact that I gave one of the other antlers to Zali for a few minutes? She is just lying on the floor taking a nap right now. Could mould actually cause her harm?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would not give those. I am betting that is mold. Ew. I think Zali will be fine, maybe some belly upset if she got into the moldy one.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely not normal! Never have seen them green or have an odor.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I wouldn't dispose of it yet in case you need to send it back to them as proof.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I've never gotten any that have any smell to them, the green definitely isn't normal.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I rang the farm and I was put onto the gentleman who actually prepared the package for me. He told me that the deer shed these antlers and they are literally lying all over the property. We have had alot of rain lately here in Australia and he told me that what I am seeing is like a moss that grows over them when they have been sitting around in damp ground. So it's not mould persay, more like a moss.

Well, that made me feel a little better but....

He went on to say that when he cuts them up, there is marrow and blood up through the centre of them. He got alot of orders and had to get them out quickly so he washed them down and didn't leave them to dry for long enough. He actually said I was not the first to alert them about it. Well come on then - if the customers aren't happy....

Then they get wrapped up in bubble wrap, put in a plastic postbag and you can imagine the smell when I opened the bag!!!!

Now that they have been out in the air they smell alot less. I mean, if you were to send pigs ears in the same way, I'm sure they would stink when they got to the other side.

I honestly don't think I'm going to get my money back here and I'm going to have to chalk it up to experience.

I would certainly NOT give the green one to my dog. It's just too gross looking. And for $21 I don't feel like I'm comfortable giving the others either since they have sat in the same bag.

Maybe I'm just paranoid, but if there is a issue with an item, it's gonna be sent my way. I must have SUCKER written across my forehead!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh and my husband thinks I should just wash them down and leave them out in the sun for a week. Gah!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That was gross. I would not give it do my dog either. Highly doubt it will hurt them, have you seen somethings the dogs get ahold of...yucky.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

julliams said:


> Oh and my husband thinks I should just wash them down and leave them out in the sun for a week. Gah!


I agree, don't toss out, just scrub up and let dry out.
Maybe after cleaned, put on top on the refrigerator for a couple weeks.

I have received drop antlers from a elk farm, and they were hung to dry out in a barn, mine were probably in the barn hanging for about a year. 
I got a full rack and I cut pieces off it for the fur kids from time to time.

They even have some dried velvet on them, which the fur kids love!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

The antlers I have don't have any smell at all and I've never seen a green one.. I work at a pet supply store and we've never had any green ones come in.. I would send that back or at least call the company and see what they have to say about it..


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I was going to say that it looked like moss. Considering they admitted that they did not handle them properly because they were in a rush, I would think they would give you your money back. I guess you could try cleaning them and letting them dry out in the sun, but I don't know how long that would take. Antlers should be odor free.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Why not put the offending antler in the dishwasher and then let the sun bleach it out? The antler itself is OK - just the gunk on the outside.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

The seller has agreed to take them back and send me some drier, more calicified ones. I'm happy with this arrangement.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

julliams said:


> The seller has agreed to take them back and send me some drier, more calicified ones. I'm happy with this arrangement.


good, that's the best solution.


----------

